

AT&T Early Termination Lawsuit Settlement (PDF - click comments for details) - lionhearted
http://www.attmetfsettlement.com/pdfs/ClaimForm.pdf

======
lionhearted
Hey guys, just got emailed this from AT&T:

<http://www.mobilitywelcome.com/files/7584_ATTinsrt_R.pdf>

Posting for two reasons. First, it shows the general nonsense and BS of class
action lawsuits. Second, you can get a free phone card if you're an AT&T user
or lower the cost to cancel your plan from $175/flat to $175 - $5/month you
were a member.

\--

o By checking here, I choose to receive an AT&T Prepaid Long Distance Card
with up to 200 minutes; OR

o By checking here, I choose to be subject to a prorated ETF provision instead
of the flat-rate ETF provision that is currently in my contract. I understand
that I will be provided with other benefits subject to the terms of the Plan
of Allocation if, at the time that benefit becomes effective, I am no longer
an AT&T Mobility subscriber with a flat-rate ETF provision.

\--

From the link in this comment:

\--

If the Settlement is approved, a settlement fund of $16,000,000 in cash and
$2,000,000 in non-cash benefits will be created.

\--

Most of that will go to lawyers' fees - you can get a bit if you canceled your
contract, or get a phone card, but mostly it's a lawyer play. Anyways, I
always found I learned when I went over legal documents, so hopefully someone
finds this valuable. If you're going to cancel an AT&T plan in the near
future, this could save you a decent chunk of change for the 15 minutes of
your life too.

